# 4/27/2015 Pompano



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hit the beach again yesterday afternoon with some nice size live fleas. First 10 fish were catfish, but then the pomps showed up! I caught 5 pretty quickly with some lady fish and bluefish mixed in. I probably could've stayed a little longer and got my limit, but my dumb ass got the hiccups and decided to hold my breath to get rid of them......well I woke up about five minutes later laying flat on my back, so decided it best to go home...lol. I also caught a nice 28" redfish as well.....


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That's pretty dedicated ( or something ) to hold your breath that long lol.
Nice catch regardless !!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomps ! Hopefully you didn't get molested or violated while you were unconscious. Lol


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice pomps and congrats on waking up.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Dedication.....got rid of those dang hiccups though!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

There's nothing on Earth that makes me madder than a case of hiccups! I don't think I'll be holding my breath to get rid of them anytime soon though!! That was freaky to say the least!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you didn't get a sunburn yesterday while you were passed out!!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

While passed out.. on the lighter side no one stole your fish. Lol
Great report.


----------



## westernny (Mar 8, 2014)

rightbrained said:


> that's pretty dedicated ( or something ) to hold your breath that long lol.
> Nice catch regardless !!


lol


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

fishin for pompanos said:


> While passed out.. on the lighter side no one stole your fish. Lol
> Great report.


Funny thing is a Blue Heron grabbed a lady fish while I was "sleeping"...lol. At least he didn't open the cooler and get a pomp!


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

I find that chugging 2 Budweiser tall-boys as fast as you can helps with the hiccups.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

That might be what gave them to me....lol


----------

